# Cherry or Nerite snail eggs?



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I came home to find a batch of eggs in my 10g tank. I always thought that cherry shrimp carried their eggs, or did one have a miscarriage? Or could it be nerite snail eggs? Those are the only 2 inhabitants of the tank.


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

you're right - the cherries carry their eggs. those would be some kind of snail eggs.


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

I agree with Ren, those have to be snail eggs because cherry shrimp don't lay their eggs plus those eggs on the glass look white, cherry eggs are normally yellow.


----------



## rain- (Dec 16, 2005)

Those are cherry shrimp eggs which the female has dropped for some reason. If you keep them in an aerated place, they might still hatch if they have developed long enough, but if they are brand new, there might not be as good chances for that.


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

Maybe the picture isn't showing up clearly on my monitor. It looks like the eggs have some slimy stuff around them. To me, that would be an indicator of snail eggs. Apologies if I'm not seeing it correctly.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

They don't look like nerite eggs. Nerites tend to lay singular eggs (with no goo) rather than clusters of them.

I go with the suggestion that they are cherry shrimp eggs that have been dropped.


----------



## rain- (Dec 16, 2005)

The eggs shape and colour matches cherry shrimp eggs and as Shrimp&Snails said, Nerite eggs are singular, white and hard.

I'm sorry for not explaining more thoroughly and maybe seeming as not an reliable source because of that. The possibility for those being shrimp eggs are 100% with these circumstances, no chance for anything else. Cherry shrimps seem to be more prone in dropping the eggs for some reason. Or maybe it seems more common only because cherries are so common.

Ibn took an amazing dropped RCS egg shot last January: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...for-planted/12882-abandoned-cherry-eggs.html?


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

These I found in the java moss. There is no goo around them, rather than just eggs that are stuck to the moss.


----------

